# Cost to install Saltwater Washdown



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 2200 NauticStar Bay Boat and just received a quote to install a new saltwater washdown (includes pump/kit/etc). The quote was $475 installed. Is this too much? Is the washdown even worth it since I've got to rinse the boat anyway once I get home?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If you consider the parts: Pickup, shut off valve, pump kit, hose, washdown fitting, they will run $250 to $300. That is not a bad price for labor and taxes considering drilling a couple of holes for the intake and outlet, wiring, mounting, etc.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you for your response - Do you think it's even worth it though? In your opinion, do you think I'll use it enough to reap the benefits?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i may be wrong but i say since it is a saltwater washdown you will have to wash it down no matter what when you get home. for an offshore boat i would say yea you need one becasue all the blood and chum from the fish you catch and cut up. for inshore though i dont know. i really dont do that much but when i do i fish out of a 21 ft kenner and we just use a 2 or 3 gallon bucket an dip it in the water. we have the bucket on the boat anyways for bait and such. like i said though, that is just the way we do it.


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

I think anyone would agree that the capability to be able to wash a bloody deck down after the big catch is very much worth the added expense. Yeah, you could do the bucket thing and accomplish the same end result but having a pressurized hose ready all the time for the quick clean up during the day sure makes for a little less effort at the end of the day makes it a worthwhile expense. Put it this way if you have one and it doesn't work you'll see what I mean. My .02

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## canoe2 (Feb 28, 2008)

The wash down is nice and much easier than the knuckle busting scrub brush after the July sun has cooked the bait and fish scum onto the boat. You won't be sorry you installed one. I agree with the other guys that the price is reasonable.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Mostraw water pumps are rated at 3.5 to 5.0 gal/minute I installed a 450/gph (7.5 gal/minute bilge pump on the back of my transom for alive well baittank. Although I know the pressure is most likely less then 45psi. I have 35 gal of fresh water. I can use the transom pump for bait or it could be used for a wash down. I'm frugal....just a thought.

Here is a 625 gal/hr, and 450 gal/hrat a 3' head.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2033717

Pictures if wanted.

The type you are looking at, the kits run around $200.00...then you have instillation if you can't do it. Then what at least 2-3 hours at ???


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

If you cut up fish often or get the deck bloody from fish, a saltwater washdown is very handy.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

A raw water washdown will save clean up time when back at the dock. I wouldn't live without one.

Spilt coke, fish blood, sand from the beach, dirt from the boat ramp.

I rinse the sand off the bow after stopping at the beach. Sand stings bad at 30+mph.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Depends on the size of the boat and how extensive the setup is. I just have a little outboard (22 foot). I put on a transom mount livewell pump and a valve that lets me route the water to the livewell or the washdown. Less than $100. 

I do not have high pressure, but I have water and with a brush can get rid of blood an guts.

If you're talking about a thru-hull and high pressure with good fittings it sounds quite reasonable to me. I'm not sure I would trust someone to put a hole thru my hull for less than that.


----------

